# Our Fantail teenagers



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of our new teenage fantails Siddhartha and Roja, they spend their days when I am at work in the new porch cage and when I come home and open the cat/bird door then run in lickity-split! I diaper them up and we family out together- well except for Betti- she IS a bit jealous right now!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Really cute!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AWWWWW, Boni! REALLY CUTE!!

LOVE those pictures!!

Hugs and Scritches to all!!

Shi


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

They are wonderful and beautiful!!! I love how proud with the diaper on!

I got my Olive one of those cat tree things but was advised by other pigeon ppl to remove it because there was a fear she would eat carpet fibers...do yours ever do that? how long have they used it? Any concerns??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOOOOOH...here they are, they are just adorable, Boni. Love the PG wear on them, you need to add that pic of them modeling the PG wear to your online website. That is TOO CUTE!!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

It is really made of material, not carpet. I think birds tend to eat a lot of things, but probably they know whats is best in the long run. (I hope) I have not noticed them eating this yet. I don't find them eating our carpet on the floor...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Boni,

What lovely guys those are. And so handsome in their pidj wear.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

There are the pictures! They are soooo cute. I had one of those cat houses for my pigeons when they lived inside and they LOVED it. It was prime real estate, that's for sure! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I have never seen any of my birds eat carpet either, poop on it yes- eat it no


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww
They are adorable!
Plus they've got some pretty colors going on 
My favorite is where they are peeking out of their little cubby holes. They're enough to melt your heart!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Boni, my check is on the way for Olive's PG wear! Can't wait!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really great to see your Fans wearing PGWear!!

Goes to show everyone that, yes INDEED, PGWEAR DOES COME IN "PLUS"(+) SIZES!!

   

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cute birds Boni! I love the cat-condo come pigeon hangout! I have this type of nesting residence for Jax who loves them. I took a few pics of her this morning nest building with single strands of long dry hay which I shall post soon. My birds do not eat the fibres either. I guess a parrot type bird might as they are into chewing things more, but not pigeons.

Lindi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

How beautiful they are!
I love the pic of fantail showing off the PG wear!...Priceless Ad!
And, Yet another great idea about the cat tower for the pidgies!
Thanks so much....it's getting really cold in Jersey now and I was trying to think of something I could put up high in the Co-Hop as the current bed/boxes are open and do not hold much heat. I'll get working on it and post some pics. Just gotta make sure they're secure.
Thanks again!


----------

